# Do It Yourself Shots



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We have been administering Panzer's puppy vaccines ourselves, purchased at Tractor Supply. We've been using the 5-way vac for the 6 week, then the 7-way vacs for 9 and 12 weeks. I thought we were done (except rabies from the vet), but now am noticing the brochure also refers to a 15 and 18 week shot. Are the 15 and 18 week necessary? Are the doses possibly lower in the do-it-yourself varieties?

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

puppies under 7 months should get 3 distempers every three weeks.
I manage a spay and neuter clinic and every friday we have a vaccine clinic.
Rabies in NJ can be given at 12 weeks legally by a vet only. But alot of times we will wait till 16 weeks.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

So, you advise against the 15 & 18 week, right? He's already had 3 shots.

PS - I have 6 cats ranging from 8 to 17 years old, some indoor rabbits & chinchillas.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Personally I would speak to your vet. I know that my vet has on occasion for numerous reasons given a fourth distemper. If they were not spaced properly or first one given to young etc. The distemper vaccine is so important in puppies if you are planning to walk him or have him around any other dogs. 
I advise any owner that comes in with a young puppy (like 8 weeks old) not to take the puppy out to dog parks or where other dogs are walked frequently until the series of distempers are given.
I would get advice from your vet. and show him your records on exactly what vaccines were given and when.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He was at the vet on June 16th for a wellness exam. Only thing she said then was to wait one month after his 3rd shot to bring him back for his rabies shot. When I bring him in a couple weeks for the rabies shot, I'll ask about the other shots in the brochure schedule. Thanks.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Some articles you may find interesting/useful:

Puppy Shots: Vaccination Issues for Breeders :"Conventional vaccine protocols are designed to give multiple vaccinations to puppies a few weeks apart. Most people and even many veterinarians believe that more than one vaccine is needed to "prime" the immune system or build immunity, but in the case of modified live virus vaccines for parvo and distemper, this isn't really necessary. We don't repeat vaccinations for parvo and distemper because we need vaccines more than once to form immunity. They are repeated for two basic reasons only: Habit, and to catch those few individuals who for some reason don't respond to the first vaccination. A single immunizing dose of a modified live virus vaccine - in other words, one vaccine that works - will form long term, probably lifetime, immunity to parvo and distemper. (



; 2000; "Vaccines and Vaccinations: Issue for the 21st Century", Richard B. Ford and Ronald D. Schultz; (_Kirk's Current Veterinary Therapy XI_, "Canine and Feline Vaccines," Phipps, Schultz; R.D. Schultz, "Considerations in Designing Effective and Safe Vaccination Programs for Dogs," May 2000; Schultz, "Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know.") 
We don't need to keep repeating the vaccines to know if they worked, either. Although titers as a measure of ongoing immunity aren't all that useful, as a measure of whether or not an animal formed immunity from a recent vaccination, they are very reliable. ("Vaccines and Vaccinations: Issue for the 21st Century", Richard B. Ford and Ronald D. Schultz. 



, 2000.) Since it takes 7-10 days for the immunity to form, if you test titers ten days after a parvo and/or distemper vaccine, you will know if the puppy had an immunizing response. You don't need to guess." 


Revaccination: Vaccination for Previously Vaccinated Dogs and Older Puppies

SiriusDog.com - VACCINE PROTOCOLS FOR DOGS


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I do 3 vaccines 3 weeks apart on my own foster puppies. A vet I worked for would give vaccines every 3 weeks starting at 6 weeks old and ending at 16 weeks of age. I do the series of 3 and then a booster at age 1 and then that's usually about all that I do. Other than rabies of course.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

This was the response from the company:

"GOOD MORNING
They post what the recommendation are on our label. The label states you should give the spectra 5 at 6 weeks, spectra 7 at 9, 12,15, and 18 weeks. We feel like the best protection is not reached until 18 weeks and most the dogs receiving our vaccinations are exposed to lots of diseases. Please let me know if there is more I can answer for you"


The brand is Canine Spectra 7. I don't know why the company feels the best protection isn't reached till 18 weeks. I will not be giving the additional two shots but will mention to my vet when I see her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We give 3 boosters to our pups. 2 - 5 ways (at 7 weeks and then at 10 weeks) and the last one (at 13 weeks) is the 7 way with the lepto in it. The pup should be over 12 weeks of age before he/she gets the 7 way booster.


----------

